

Show HN: Klout Feed - get your daily Klout Score via RSS - stephen_mcd
http://klout-feed.jupo.org

======
stephen_mcd
Long time Django guy new to Ruby. I put this together to get a bit more
familiar with the language and landscape. It's a baby Sinatra app hosted on
Heroku. Hope someone finds it useful.

